# CPT for Frozen Section followed by TLH



## sarenarickerl (Oct 13, 2010)

I am trying to find a CPT code for a patient with CIN III, she needs to have a frozen section & then a Total Lap. Hysterectomy ? I have the code for TLH, but can't seem to locate one on the Frozen Section. Thank you!


----------



## preserene (Oct 13, 2010)

88331 single , First tissue block with frozen section(s) or 88332, 88333, 88334.
But most appropriately for intraoperative consultation on aspecimen requiring both frozen section aand cyto eval , use *88331 and 88334*

it still goes on .Please check the page 377 CPT Manual


----------



## sarenarickerl (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you very much !!


----------

